# Really bad bite & tetanus shot



## jellybean18 (Feb 2, 2012)

Last night my hedgehog bit me really bad on my thigh. It broke the skin and I bled. I quickly disinfected the wound with peroxide and bandaged it up. Has anyone ever had to get a tetanus shot after their hedgehog bit them? Would you recommend going to get one? Should I be worried?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You don't need a tetanus shot. The spores that cause tetanus, clostridum tetnia, live in the soil.


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

Since Nikki already answer the question seriously (thank you), 

I have to ask, what if I get bitten my a robot hedgehog?


----------

